# burncd not working any more



## datastream (Jun 22, 2011)

After SVN rev 220982, I find burncd(8) no longer works. Is there any way to burn CDs?


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 25, 2011)

Any error message?


----------



## datastream (Jun 28, 2011)

```
burncd: ioctl(CDRIOCGETBLOCKSIZE): Inappropriate ioctl for device
```


----------

